# PS3 emulator RPCS3 shows off new feature that lets you uncap the framerate in certain titles



## eyeliner (Jul 17, 2019)

Great "little" feat. I'm a very big admirer of emulator coders. Real masters at work.


----------



## Baoulettes (Jul 17, 2019)

not a fan of ps3 due to it's noise (it was really annoying for me to hear a game console crying the way it did when we launched a game demanding on power ^^)

But seeing such progress for a PS3 emulator that really nice ^^


----------



## LightBeam (Jul 17, 2019)

I'll use it when JoJo's All Star Battle will run properly

Otherwise, great work so far


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 17, 2019)

This shit made things a little wet downstairs for yours truly when I saw it on Reddit the other day. Imagine, if Sega, for some boneheaded reason decided to not release the remasters of Yakuza 3-5 out West, if this works with those games' OG releases on PS3, people would be able to play the games in 60 fps...with the visual problems of the PS3 versions' limited draw distance and aliasing, not to mention artifacts of holding over old translations from the arrogant motherfucker that is the PS2 version of Yakuza 1, but alas, it would be an option as I could see Sega re-releasing Yakuza 6 on to Steam before the remasters' localizations and PC ports, though we'll see. Yakuza 5, once optimized, won't be a performance nightmare when a lot of enemies and other things are happening all at once on screen!


----------



## diggeloid (Jul 17, 2019)

Wow I didn't realize RPCS3 was so far along. These games look to be running perfectly! Hopefully they manage to get MGS4 to run soon, or at least MGO2.


----------



## naddel81 (Jul 17, 2019)

Can we compensate the ni no kuni fps dips with this?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 17, 2019)

Can sb pls explain why it is not possible to make N64 emulators increase the framerate?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Can sb pls explain why it is not possible to make N64 emulators increase the framerate?


there's patches to get mario 64 running at 60fps, dunno what you're on about


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 17, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Can sb pls explain why it is not possible to make N64 emulators increase the framerate?



Tough some patches are available for some games, the original hardware used a lot of tricks to even run the games at their native frame rate, and a lot of code was dependent on how the n64 behaves, and said behavior is hard to emulate until today, even with powerful machines.


----------



## HideoKojima (Jul 17, 2019)

Can't wait to play MGS4 unfortunately it's not working yet.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 17, 2019)

Baoulettes said:


> not a fan of ps3 due to it's noise (it was really annoying for me to hear a game console crying the way it did when we launched a game demanding on power)



Never had such an issue. Maybe clean your consoles once in a while or take them out from the enclosed entertainment stand.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 17, 2019)

GUYS, which is minimum REQUIREMENTS for PC?


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 17, 2019)

Uncapped frame rates huh?
That'something I wasn't expecting.
I wonder how Persona 5 would benefit from this new WIP feature.
Though I doubt my i7 6700HQ would be able to push any more than 30fps.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 17, 2019)

Does this work for Persona 5, so we don't have to use the pretty buggy 60FPS patch?


----------



## raxadian (Jul 17, 2019)

This reminds me of how dome PSX1emulators can improve framerate and graphics, it sounds fun.


----------



## SilverWah (Jul 17, 2019)

Imagine playing uncapped PS3 frame rate titles on this.
The sky's the limit.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 17, 2019)

SilverWah said:


> Imagine playing uncapped PS3 frame rate titles on this.
> The sky's the limit.



Actually, at some point just a better framerate is not enough and you need an emulator that improves the graphics somehow.


----------



## Catiorro (Jul 18, 2019)

That's amazing


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2019)

time to play fat princess!


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 19, 2019)

Wonder how Ninja Gaiden sigma runs


----------

